

Calling All Hackers: Improve this Federated Wiki JSON-DOM reader - shoover
http://hapgood.us/2015/07/05/calling-all-hackers/

======
shoover
From the comments, a github drop of the original code:
[https://github.com/nfultz/reader.htm](https://github.com/nfultz/reader.htm)

